# Firefox 4/9 display problems



## jbhappy (Jan 2, 2012)

I've installed a new desktop system, 8.2-STABLE amd64, OS and ports from Dec. 29th. When I fired up firefox 9, I noticed a number of display-type problems:

link colour is always the same as text colour, regardless of preferences
mouse pointer icon does not change to the "pointing hand" over a link (remains insertion/selection vertical bar)
history forward/back buttons never become active when the URL changes

There are some sites for which the link-colour issue does not seem to be present, but for the simplest of sites (no styles or other methods of modifying the page appearance), the above is always the case. the link-colouring preference in firefox has no effect at any time, and not allowing pages to specify colours just makes the link colour the same as the text colour if it isn't already.

I started out with no ~/.mozilla directory, so old preferences aren't the problem.

When firefox 9 didn't work, I brought the firefox 4 port directory over from a host where this problem did not exist (ports from May 2011), updated the libnotify dependency from .1 to .4, and built/installed, and the same problems popped up (though I guess I didn't pay attention to the history buttons at that point). So it doesn't appear the problem is exactly with firefox.

My only compile-time option is d-bus support. I'm running under fvwm2 built with gnome support.

I haven't been able to find anything like this via google. I also updated my ports tree to the latest a few minutes ago, but of firefox's dependent ports, only glib20 was updated, and the commit message in cvsweb didn't seem very likely to be relevant.

Any ideas what's happening?


----------



## jbhappy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hm.  Apparently my problems were due to $HOME being an NFS-mounted directory.  I moved $HOME to the new PC, and the FF9 build on the new PC started working fine (and the old, reliable FF4 build on the old PC started displaying the link colours wrong).

So, yeah, solved and everything, but it'd be cool to know why firefox or whatever can't deal with an NFS-mounted $HOME.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2012)

Can the client write to the filesystem?  Visited link color could be due to history.


----------

